# GuardaMotor para un motor DC



## CarlosAlfonzo (Nov 3, 2012)

He notado que en internet no existe ninguna ayuda para el diseño de guardamotores monofásicos, así que aquí les dejo este guardamotor diseñado por mi, con el esquematico en ISIS y el software realizado en CCS.

Caracteristicas:
+Para motores DC alimentados con puentes monofasicos
+Control por baja o sobre tensión
+Control por alto amperaje
+Control por sobre temperatura
+Menú de variación de parametros
+Diseño adaptable

Espero les sea de ayuda


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 3, 2012)

muchas gracias compañero , le hechare un ojo cuando pueda.

saludos''


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 3, 2012)

Amigo, podrias subir tu esquema en modo JPG, o similar, pues no poseo esa version de Proteus.
Gracias.-


----------



## CarlosAlfonzo (Nov 5, 2012)

Se me olvidó poner la clave del archivo en el contenido del tema, aquí está:

password: "contraseña1234"





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, podrias subir tu esquema en modo JPG, o similar, pues no poseo esa version de Proteus.
> Gracias.-



No tengo como pasar la impresión del esquema a JPG... Puedo pasartelo en PDF si te sirve


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2012)

Amigo, puedes exportar tu circuito para simular a formato JPG.


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 5, 2012)

CarlosAlfonzo dijo:


> Se me olvidó poner la clave del archivo en el contenido del tema, aquí está:
> 
> password: "contraseña1234"
> 
> ...



OK perfecto en pdf tambien esta bien  saludos¡


----------



## CarlosAlfonzo (Nov 5, 2012)

Deltaeco dijo:


> OK perfecto en pdf tambien esta bien  saludos¡



Aquí está el esquema. Saludos


----------



## Deltaeco (Nov 5, 2012)

CarlosAlfonzo dijo:


> Aquí está el esquema. Saludos



Muchas gracias amigo , se ve muy completo , voy a simularlo y a armarlo en proto haber que tal va, saludos ¡¡


----------



## jolubrech (Jun 28, 2014)

Deltaeco dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo , se ve muy completo , voy a simularlo y a armarlo en proto haber que tal va, saludos ¡¡



Amigo que version de proteus usas? 
No puedo leer los archivos con el Proteus 8


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola jolubrech


La última intervención de CarlosAlfonzo fue el: 11/May/2013. No creo que responda.

Y si puedes abrir el archivo Guardamotor.pdf que adjuntó CarlosAlfonzo ??
Te podrías basar en el dibujo(Diagrama) que viene en él.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

